# Hongi Sweden & Red Top mix



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Crossbred male from both different line bred Hongis....turned out not bad


----------



## spas (Jan 12, 2012)

Very Nice!

Hongi's are amongst my top 3 Mbunas!


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

spas said:


> Very Nice!
> 
> Hongi's are amongst my top 3 Mbunas!


Thank you....I agree Hongi are hard to beat for sure


----------

